# Got the VISA grant letter



## jig21nesh (Mar 13, 2009)

Dear All,

I would like to share good news with you all that, Today I have got the VISA grant letter.

Applied on 11th FEB 2009 
CO allocated : 11th JUN 2009 
PCC and Medicals accepcted : 8th JULY 2009 (for primary applicant )
15th JULY 2009 (for secondary applicant)

More document requested : 22nd JULY 2009 
Submitted more documents : 2nd AUG 2009
Grant letter recieved : 4th AUG 2009

Let me know if any needs details about PCC or medicals in Bangalore 


Regards
jiggy


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

Congratulations jiggy 

I have reviewed the BEUpdate and seems that 175 visa applicants, The process of granting the visa for them seems to be accelerated .

I just wonder that who applied after 1 of January 2009 get the visa within 6-7 months. especially if they are on MODL & CSL.

Isn't guys?


----------



## jayanth (Jul 3, 2009)

*details*

Dear Jignesh,
Congrats on ur visa grant.
I m also frm Bangalore and visa lodged on 10.02.09 ,CLASS 175 GSm , CSL, Paper

But till now, i have not got any communication from DIAC authorities about the status of my application
. LAst, in May 2nd week , i had sent PLE request. That time , the case officer was still not alloted. But for prsent stsus i sent onr more request 8 days back, no reply tillnow. can you throw some light on the same. I have applied as 1 primary + 2 secondary applicants.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi

congratulations.. can u throw some light on the PCC from India/Bangalore? Did u get it done from teh local police station or the passport office?

keep us posted on ur plans and how u get along. 
cheers 
anj


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!

Dolly


----------



## Aurita (Feb 23, 2009)

*PCC and Medicals*

hi
Congratulations! when do you plan to leave? 
how did you go about your PCC? did you just go directly to Police station or went to Passport office? 
regards
Aurita



jig21nesh said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I would like to share good news with you all that, Today I have got the VISA grant letter.
> 
> ...


----------



## jig21nesh (Mar 13, 2009)

Dolly said:


> Congratulations!!!!
> 
> Dolly


Thank you Anj and Dolly,

Sure Anj,

I have applied for the PCC and Duplicate passport from Bangalore and Old passport had been issued from Ahmedabad, To apply for PCC you will need to fill up Form 2 / PP form and address proof. In my case main application was for duplicate passport and they had included PCC along with main application.

Once I applied for the same I have been given given one reciept which says about the service and fees (Which I have submitted to CO for extension for time frame for document submission). From RPO they sent the document to commissioner office and from there it was been sent to local area police station (which applicant need to mentioned while filling up the PP form, whatever had been mentioned they will send docs there).

At area police station again applicant will have to submit following docs.

1. Address proof (2-3 )
2. letter from any neighbour 
3. two passport size photograph

I submitted above docs and application was been sent to commissioner office again after two-three days, from comm office they sent application to RPO htat too took 3-4 days time. After recieving the docs from comm office they have changd the online status for application.

once status is like 'your police verification report have recieved by us and your file in line for processing with us' at that you can convert your applicaton in tatkal 

for that applicant need to fill up one red color form and passport copy as well one photograph, once you sumbit this form you will get PCC on same day i mean you can collect PCC from RPO

For passport application applicant will need to pay 1500 / 2500 and for PCC there no charge for tatkal conversion.

I followed above emntioned process and got the passport on 16th July.

Let me know if any1 need more clarification about this

Regards
Jiggy


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi

not very clear, from what i understand, one has to go to the PP office and get it done, the procedure u posted was for the passport, u filled an additional form for the PP which has to be sent to the DIAC or do they stamp the pp and u send them scanned pages where it is stamped??

in our case, i just got my pp made, a yr back as the old one had expired and my husband just got his address changed to our current location. the pcc wud be faster for us i believe but i also read somewehre that u can get the pcc done at the local police station?? is it?


----------



## jig21nesh (Mar 13, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> hi
> 
> not very clear, from what i understand, one has to go to the PP office and get it done, the procedure u posted was for the passport, u filled an additional form for the PP which has to be sent to the DIAC or do they stamp the pp and u send them scanned pages where it is stamped??
> 
> in our case, i just got my pp made, a yr back as the old one had expired and my husband just got his address changed to our current location. the pcc wud be faster for us i believe but i also read somewehre that u can get the pcc done at the local police station?? is it?


Ok anj, here is the clarification,

I have filled up Form-1 which is related for passport (coz of this I didnt filled up second form which is Form-2 for other services like PCC and addrss change). 

for PCC 
Form-2 and PP form is required along with supporting documents and need to submit the same to RPO with your original passport.

Yes, I saw couple of cases where if passport issue from local RPO where you are staying then it will be faster to get PCC. but all depends time taken at commisioner office.

Once everything gets finished RPO will issue PCC and original passport with stamp on the same.

I dont think PCC from police commsioner office is valid coz PCC is for so many purpose (for example those PCC are related to vehicle tranfer too).

When you apply for PCC from RPO wyou will need to mentioned the country as well and same will be mentioed in PCC.

let me know if you need more details on the same

regards
Jiggy


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Congratulations Jiggy :cheer2:

Now don't forget all the new people who are still applying, or at least cheer them up as they wait.



jig21nesh said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I would like to share good news with you all that, Today I have got the VISA grant letter.
> 
> ...


----------



## twinkle-toes (Mar 29, 2008)

congratulations!


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hallo JIggy...

A Special COngrats to you on getting Visa grand in the short time.


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

heh, seems like im late in arrival to the congratulating train, but wantedto extend my hearty congrats to you for obtaining your visa. Good luck in Australia, and keep us posted about your life there. arty: :cheer2: arty: :cheer2: arty:


----------



## nandi (Sep 22, 2008)

Congrats Jiggy..........Wish you to quickly settle in OZ.....Please post your further progress


----------



## nihariku (May 24, 2009)

Congratulations Jiggy!

Happy to hear that U got it!

All the best with moving
NK


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

congrats Jiggy:clap2::clap2::clap2:......when r u planning to move to aussieland...


----------



## jig21nesh (Mar 13, 2009)

PankajNamdeo said:


> congrats Jiggy:clap2::clap2::clap2:......when r u planning to move to aussieland...


Thank you all,

Pankaj, not sure as of now..  

hi all, let me know your suggestions for job search

Regards
Jiggy


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Jiggy:

Start in the capital city that has the most of your careers jobs (i.e. IT - Sydney or Melbourne). Be prepared to not get a job in your field initially or a entry level job, but at least something to get some income coming in. Also once you have built some AU experience you may switch to something more towards your specialty. 

Be very aware of costs, rent and transport will eat up some serious money every month.

Also do not not expect many interviews in December or January (alot of AU people go on holidays and business activity is minimal).

Have good communication skills in English, this one skill more than most will get you the job (it's not my technical IT skills that keep me valuable, it's my writing and speaking skills).

Start looking at the job descriptions on seek.com.au and careerone.com.au

For every job you are interested write down how you fulfill each requirement. Assume you will be asked about this in an interview and how you would answer the question.

***
Finally keep a POSITIVE outlook, self doubt and feeling bad will not accomplish anything and could lead you defeating yourself. Have a plan for your first year and work towards that plan, think of what you will do alternatively if the first choice or second choice is not available to you.

Keep your life in balance, that means work, rest, spirituality, friendship. Speak to your family often to keep a strong connection with them.



jig21nesh said:


> Thank you all,
> 
> Pankaj, not sure as of now..
> 
> ...


----------

